# Canister filter seal lubricant



## eaglescout316

I have decided to upgrade to canister filtration in both my main tank and the quarantine tank. I have read that in order to maintain a tight seal, the o-rings need to be lubricated.

This is not my first experience with lubricating o-rings, as my paintball gun also has them in various locations. What i use for that is actually a high-quality gun oil. It's really good stuff, but i am concerned about using it on a canister filter. Will it contaminate my water? If i can't use it, what do you recommend?


----------



## emc7

Dow-corning high-vacuum white silicone grease or something like that.


----------



## eaglescout316

emc7 said:


> Dow-corning high-vacuum white silicone grease or something like that.


Silicone grease ordered and on the way, thanks.

Do the o-rings need lubricated out of the box or is it safe to go ahead and start using the canisters when i receive them tomorrow?


----------



## emc7

new o-rings usually do fine just wet and most new filters come with a tiny tube of lube. Its when a filter gets older and the ring is less flexible or the canister is no longer smooth that the grease helps. Most of the big brands sell replacement o-rings. Good to replace every 2 years or so.


----------



## robj6767

I'd second the dow-corning silicone.


----------



## eaglescout316

Thanks everybody, i got a silicone-based o-ring lubricant based on this advice.


----------



## carolo43

A bit of vasoline works just fine.


----------



## emc7

carolo43 said:


> A bit of vasoline works just fine.


depends on the o-ring. Works fine on some, chemically attacks others. RTFM here, the manufacturer will let you know.


----------



## eaglescout316

emc7 said:


> depends on the o-ring. Works fine on some, chemically attacks others. RTFM here, the manufacturer will let you know.


What's RTFM mean? I thought i'd seen all the internet acronyms...


----------



## emc7

RTM: read the manual. Sorry about the adjective.


----------



## eaglescout316

emc7 said:


> RTM: read the manual. Sorry about the adjective.


No worries, it wasn't the adjective throwing me off.


----------



## emc7

The one with the adjective is the one you see on the web.


----------



## AquariumTech

I too am a paintballer, but with filters you just use aquarium water. Its what it said in my first aquaclear manual years ago, and it still works today.


----------

